# which track should I buy



## Tweetsieguy12 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello, Tweetsie guy twelve here,

I have a Bachmann g scale Tweetsie set, and I would like to get new track for it. The set was purchased in 2010, and has the stock aluminum track system. A few months ago I received a bunch of Bachmann aluminum track from a friend of mine, and was all rusted from being outside (prior to when I got it.) Also when I have friends over the track always gets stepped on and bends, and sometimes by me and train keeps derailing. I am looking for a reliable, brass rail indoor/outdoor rated, inexpensive track system for my 10’ by 11’ room. I have researched, LGB, Aristo-Craft, and USA trains track I am not sure which out of the three I would buy. I am also considering putting the train outside sometime. That’s why I like the brass rail track, also do I need a new transformer for the brass track? I have the standard Bachmann speed controller for the set. Thank you for reading this post.



Sincerely Tweetsie guy 12.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

First, aluminum doesn't rust. My guess is that you have some Bachmann track that is NOT intended to be used out doors. As far as I know that is the only track that rusts. The Bachmann track is easily deformed and rusts if you look at it with watery eyes, a little dew and rain works wonder on it.

My recommendation is to contact some local Garden Railroaders in your area and see what they use and why. 


Aristo, LGB and USAt brass track are all excellent products. Your biggest problem will be your Bachmann power supply. You will need to upgrade to a higher amperage supply if you will want to run larger engines and lighted cars. 


Chuck 


PS I suggest that you use the boxes provided to type your comments. If you type a comment in another program and paste it into the MLS space you get a lot of garbage in the beginning that detracts from your message.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Tweetsie 
Yes it sounds like you have typical bachmann track. You will find it is hollow and will bend if stepped on and rust up if used outside. 
 LGB, Aristocraft and USA Trains all make fine track suitable for outdoor use. You will find that Aristocraft and USAT have a wide selection in curves pieces etc.. then LGB does and they are easier to acquire unfortunantly all three are pretty expensive. LGB is a code 332 track and so is Aristo adn USAT so they are compatible. Other companies make a code 250 that may be cheaper. Some guys buy rail to bend their own tracks. What kind of trains do you like to run besides the Tweetsie and what might you run in the future? Point being you will want to buy the widest radius curve track that you can fit in your area. Longer engines and pieces of rolling stock look better on larger diameter track. 
As for power I started with a LGB starter set with a 1 amp transformer and it worked fine with 125 feet of LGB track. The pack also ran would run a USA train NW2 but don't expect the smoke feature to work. So the more power the better but your bachmann setup should be OK for now. 
I'm sure lots of guys will chime in with suggestions adn ideas for you. 
Happy RRing


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, the Bachman track is steel, not for outside. The most common used outside is code 332 brass. Code 250 will cost less, less metal used. This means the rail is .250, or .332 of an inch tall. Any of the .332 will easily connect together. Stainless steel or nickel plated may be better for track power, less cleaning needed. If you go battery this would not be a concern.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt that you will ever find "inexpensive" track.

I have given up buying more track because of the cost.

I do have quite a bit in storage for any future expansion.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

First off Welcome aboard, this is a really helpfull crowd. 
I'd suggest you look in the local Craigs list for used track. Other than that B'mann stuff and some alunimium, track doesn't usually wear as fast as plastic or metal wheels. So used track is cheaper than new, there may be some tie damage but new tie strips are available. 
Your room dictates a maximum of 8' diameter track, track is measured on the center line, plus you need outside clearances as trains go around curves and fingers should the need arise... say a friends toe knocking the Tweet off the rails. That results in an 8 x 9 foot oval. 
I bought the Stainless Steel track, for looks and because I have 300 pound wild pig like creatures roaming through my yard. They seem better behaved than your friends! ha ha Only a few ties popped off, no rail damage. 
You might find a better power pack when you look for the track. 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOME TO MLS.

First decide what code you are going to use. 332? 250? what ever. 


Then buy a two track bender.

You then don't care what the bend is 4 FT 10 FT 20 FT.









With a two tack bender you can buy any bargain you come across.

You can bend it more or unbend it for less of a curve depending on your needs.

I have bought just plain rail and rail where the ties were destroyed by the sun. ( a manufacturing error) 

I then used flex ties to rebuild the track.

90 % of my RR is used. Everything, Rolling stock, tracks, engines.

That way you can keep your RR with in budget.

When you finish your RR and you feel you don't need the bender you can sell it. 


JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The track bender will cost more than the small loop of track JJ... 

Buy plastic track, go battery... 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Oct 2011 02:27 AM 
The track bender will cost more than the small loop of track JJ... 

Buy plastic track, go battery... 

Greg 
It may not be always small. He could expand. He also said he might want to go out side later.

I was talking future. 

JJ


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Secondhand LGB track, still can be found used for $2-3 a foot, and there is a lot of it out there. As suggested, check Craigslist, S/H hobbyshops, etc. 

I have used on my railway LGB, Trainline45, Aristocraft and Accucraft/AMS track...and I think there is a Piko piece there somewhere. The Accucraft/AMS is the only one I would not buy/use again.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

If you were satified with your Bachman track size wise I would stick with Code 332 Brass. Four foot diameter is what the bachman was. I would go up to at least five foot diameter. This will work good in your room if you have all 10X11 to work with. otherwise stay with four foot. Look at the online stores, local retailers if you have any, and craigs list or ebay. Compare prices and availability. Also look for a local club, someone may have some extra track to sell. One box of one foot straights and one box of curves will get you going and enjoying a sturdy working railroad. 
Your bachman transformer should work fine with that setup. You will have to change the track clips as I don't think the bachman clip will work with the brass track. If you get Aritocraft track they have screws that attach the rails to the ties, you can screw the power leads at those points. 
Start small and get up and running. Then let you mind go wild with exspansion ideas. 
Steve


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Accucraft (AMS) code 250 narrow gauge track is the most accurate, and the cheapest. It comes in two varieties: 5' flex track, and #6 turnouts. You can also buy tie strips and 8' rail sections, again, flexible. I use a minimum 10' radius because my motive power consists of two K-27's (8 foot radius minimum.) Although I want to add an Annie when I get the chance to rebuild one into RGS 20. You can run just about anything on 10' radius, if you decide to change in the future. Again, this would be Fn3, 1:20.3, and not the mainline standard gauge scale. 

Of course, in Colorado, standard gauge IS 3' between the rails, the other is "Broad Gauge!" 

Robert


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert:

What K-27s do you have? My Bachmann and Accucraft K-27s can handle 10' diameter curves (5' radius) without any problem. 


Chuck


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty simple. Get a section of code 250 and one of code 332(Aristo/USA/LGB) and see how your trains look on it, then it's a no brainer.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I think he got the diameter and radius mixed up Chuck. The B'man K-27 is a 8ft * diameter * minimum.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake:

I know that and you know that, but I was trying to be a little diplomatic with my comment.


Chuck


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Tweetsie guy, which ever track you buy just remember to lay as large curves as you can. It looks more natural and is easier on your locomotive pulling effort. 
Ron


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh FOR PETES SAKES here we go again...did some of you guys ever READ the guys original post?










He's in a 10' x 11' room and some of you guys go off immediatly with the "widest track possible" koolaid which would give him something with no turnouts or anything other than a stupid boring dull oval, but Oh.. he'd have 8' dia curves! Come on - think outside the "wider is better" box. I can tell alot of you guys have NEVER planned a LS layout in that small a space.









Tweetsieguy, I have been doing indoor large scale for several years now and beleive it or not you CAN have FUN and design a COOL layout using R1 track. Yes it is very doable! Just stick with smaller rolling stock its not that hard. Big Haulers are fine on R1s so, go for it!



















A little modification and you could use this plan as a start









Or these, both are R1 with alot of opportunity for operations... actually the one on the right is the basis for my current layout.










This is it, currently underway in my garage.

Look for LGB track for turnouts, Aristo R1 turnouts are specially prone to derailments, otherwise Aristo circle and straights are interchangable with all other brands if you have to mix and match but try to stay with one maker. I recommend LGB. Your Bmann 1/2 Amp powerpack should suffice for the time being but try to pick up an LGB basic pack, at 1 amp its more than enough for my layout, so should be good for any of the above sized layouts. I use a Aristo "Basic Train Engineer" RC train controller coupled with the LGB pack its a great combo for walkaround operations.

Post lots of pics in the Indoor Forum


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK this is a little embarrassing…







. Looks like I’m going to have to EAT CROW here and offer an apology to the “Wider is Better” crowd….



Sometimes I wish I wasn’t so good at track planning, but last night I got to fiddling around in the given dimensions of the room, and using ONLY 8’ dia. track and turnouts came up with these modest, but _admittedly _ 8’ dia. based layout: 



So _yes_, you CAN go 8 foot in that given space if you chose to do so , with the passing siding layout you can even run two train operations. Your spurs will be limited in length but you could use full size cars, even if your total rolling stock would be more limited in quantity , you’d still be running short trains, but you could in future add larger engines and stock to your roster.

OK gotta go and spit out a few feathers …


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

Great track plans! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think we figured if we let you "spin" for a while you would get to the answer ha ha! 

(He also stated he wanted to go outside some time, so probably would not want to discard a bunch of smaller curves). 

Nice crow Victor! 

Greg 

p.s. see you next month at Pomona?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Eventually my head stops spinning and I can see clearly again.











I'll be at Pomona, it doesnt look like I will be bringing anything for the Fairplex run though, I have a "Plan B" (not from outer space) underway that hopefully will be much more interesting


----------

